# how much onion is bad?



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

So, my puppy just ate some spring onions.. OH and I ordered chinese and a bit spilled on the floor (Sods law it was the nicer bit too). We didn't realise she helped herself to it until it was too late (she was sleeping before we got the food, assumed she still was)
She probably had 3-4 bits in total, but chance is she had none.. so hopefully that isn't too bad.. I'm guessing it might give her the runs. 
Will I need to bring her to the vet? Should I try to make her puke?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Obviously each dog is different but mine have onions in leftover stew or currys etc quite regularly and have always been fine. I don't think you need to panic


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that's a relief!  
Thank you <3
I'll keep a close eye on her either way, but I'm sure it will be effort for nothing. 
And that has half annoyed me ;_; If i gave leftovers i would always pick out the onion bits! Was fun when we had meatballs one day. I bet I probably didn't have to do that now!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Onions are toxic to dogs and can prove to be fatal, however, the toxicity is dose dependent, so the bigger the animal, the more onion need be consumed to cause a toxicity and signs of toxicity can occur between 24 hours and up to 5 days post ingestion.

Most dogs can tolerate small amounts of onions, however, some owners may not realise that daily feeding (even in small quantities) can cause a cumulative effect on the red blood cells causing the dog to become anaemic or even worse.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

My collie Mira ate an entire block of Stilton on Christmas Day, stole it off the kitchen counter! 

We kept an eye on her but luckily there were no ill effects, naughty girl!


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Jazmine said:


> My collie Mira ate an entire block of Stilton on Christmas Day, stole it off the kitchen counter!
> 
> We kept an eye on her but luckily there were no ill effects, naughty girl!


She looks so cute! 
And lol, mine also stole some stilton, but only a small bit ^^;

Shamaya vomited last night, took her out of her crate when she cried. She did it in our bed, but was fine after and back to her normal self ^^


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I do wish people would realise the effects can be cumulative. It really worries me when they say 'Oh, mine has xyz sometimes and has never been sick'.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

ok, 
so i know onions are toxic for dogs, but what about garlic? it's part of the onion family, yet lots of people here recommend as part of a raw diet. 

so, garlic, or no garlic?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

sopott said:


> so, garlic, or no garlic?


Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs? may be of interest for the garlic question.

Once again cumulative effect should be noted.. The link states although easily missed:


> As with most herbs, at least one to two days off per week or a periodic week off from garlic is a good idea.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> Obviously each dog is different but mine have onions in leftover stew or currys etc quite regularly and have always been fine. I don't think you need to panic


Why would anyone feed their dog this knowing onion is poisonous is beyond me? :confused1:


----------

